# Worst pain you've had to endure, ever



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

What was it?

I once had a bad reaction to a shot I received for my neck. It felt like a migraine x5 when I kept my head up. Lasted for a few days... hell on earth


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Chronic pain.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

When i was 17 i had to get a 13 vertebrae spinal fusion so i guess that?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Leg cramps while sleeping. Basically the calf muscle contracts and you wake up in excruciating pain for a 2-5 minutes until the muscle finally relaxes. It doesn't last that long but it is the worst pain I've ever experienced. Has happened maybe a dozen or so times in my lifetime.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cramp#Nocturnal_leg_cramps

Still I'd rather have that than nausea. Nausea is so much worse than pain. After nausea, I'd say headaches are pretty bad since you can't ignore them since it's your head. Luckily I only get mild headaches.

One time I had weird severe intestinal cramping (no diarrhea or anything) that had me crying and writhing on the floor. Didn't have insurance at the time, so I just kind of suffered on my mattress on the floor all by myself till I fell asleep. Didn't have anyone to help since I lived with roommates. This was more long lasting than the nocturnal calf muscle thing but not quite as severe.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

So far, it was some procedure I had when in the hospital with meningitis at age 6. The pain was through the head and neck. I really don't know what it was. I was pretty out of it much of the time in the hospital.


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

Back pain last year, it was horrible. Every move I made felt like I was getting stabbed and the knife twisted. Just yesterday I blew out my back and it reminded me of that time, luckily it seems to be passing faster this time around.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

One time (2007ish) I came down with a cough that just wouldn't quit. Which is extremely unusual for me because I never get colds or coughs or hardly even the sniffles. It eventually got so bad I couldn't raise my head off the pillow without going into a coughing fit that would keep going until I couldn't breathe. 

Eventually, I started to get this pain in my side from all the coughing (I think). It was not too bad at first. I mean, not pleasant but tolerable. But the coughing continued and the pain got worse and worse over the next few days until I felt stabbing pain all through my abdomen every time I breathed.

Frankly, I thought I was going to die. This went on for what seemed like weeks (I'm not sure how long it actually was. I had actually accepted that I would die that way. 

I would have to say that was the worst acute pain I ever had.

But I have also had MANY really terrible headaches that went on for 12 hours or more and just got worse and worse all the time until it was almost unbearable. It would get to the point to where I couldn't lay still in any position. I don't get too many of those anymore but when I do it's like "****! Here we go again!"

As an epileptic, I have to inform you that biting holes in your tongue (and sometimes chunks off the side of it) really hurts like a MFer. It takes about 3 days for the tongue not to be swollen to the size of a large strawberry (and it does hurt the whole time). After that, the healing process is slow enough to make you wish you could skip the next 3 weeks. As it goes along, you can feel it getting better but strangely, it still hurts almost as bad as it ever did the whole time. There's not a lot you can do about it. That orajel stuff is a joke in the face of something like that. Nothing OTC will put a ding in that kind of pain.

You could maybe possibly get a prescription for narcotics for something that obvious and severe but you'd have to go to a doctor and pay whatever that costs. Even if you had insurance they might not cover pain meds if they deem them to be unnecessary. And doctors are super skittish about prescribing narcotics anyway. So. Seizure tongue really sucks. The whole time you have it. 

Oh. I did have a broken toe once. That was kind of up there on the pain scale. Mostly because it took so long to heal and it happened when I was in my teens and was always on my feet and out doing stuff. I didn't want to be on my butt long enough for a broken bone to heal so I just limped along with a broken toe. Which also hurt the whole time. 


Otherwise, I've had a mercifully painless life. I've occasionally accidentally stabbed my hands with tools and various types of knives and that's usually not too pleasant but at least the pain only lasts a short while and it usually heals fast.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tore my quad muscle, that wasn't pleasant. Also broken bones in a motorcycle accident. But the worst pain of all was probably a middle ear infection which led to excruciating pain which felt like someone was stabbing my eardrum with a needle repeatedly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Burning esophagus from throwing up. I literally couldn't swallow, had to put a rag by my mouth to catch the saliva. Never felt pain/burning like that....lasted 24hrs.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

I know I got a few of yah beat. Pancreatitis. Bam.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Childbirth


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I still have to say a lengthy fall I had in which I landed directly on the small of my back. I was living with someone in college in a duplex and we didn't have much extra money so I didn't actually go get medical treatment. I basically spent about 6 weeks lying on the carpet on the ground floor. If I moved I would get a jab of pain. When I did move, I couldn't get up so I sort of walked on my forearms while in a plank position being careful not bend my torso at all. When I had to pee I had to pull myself up with only my arms to where I was standing on my knees while I got these waves of pain that made me tremble and sweat. Over time I was able to stand and move like I was 90. Mostly I stood in the shower. About the only thing I remember is trying to watch tv upside down and having my 2 dogs thinking it was the greatest thing ever. I have had more serious things happen to me, but that scared me and the pain made me shake from head to toe.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

farfegnugen said:


> I still have to say a lengthy fall I had in which I landed directly on the small of my back. I was living with someone in college in a duplex and we didn't have much extra money so I didn't actually go get medical treatment. I basically spent about 6 weeks lying on the carpet on the ground floor. If I moved I would get a jab of pain. When I did move, I couldn't get up so I sort of walked on my forearms while in a plank position being careful not bend my torso at all. When I had to pee I had to pull myself up with only my arms to where I was standing on my knees while I got these waves of pain that made me tremble and sweat. Over time I was able to stand and move like I was 90. Mostly I stood in the shower. About the only thing I remember is trying to watch tv upside down and having my 2 dogs thinking it was the greatest thing ever. I have had more serious things happen to me, but that scared me and the pain made me shake from head to toe.


How did you eat or go to the bathroom?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

komorikun said:


> How did you eat or go to the bathroom?


I don't think I ate much of anything for several days, then my gf at the time either made me something or bought me something. I don't remember how I ended up using the bathroom. I didn't use a bedpan or anything. I must have had help. I do remember finally getting to get in the shower after a long time and thinking that was the best thing in the world. I used to be able to squat a ridiculous amount but I don't really do that anymore since then. I keep myself fairly fit, but I do wonder if I am going to end up paying for it later.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't think I've ever actually endured real pain just yet. :/ Tooth nerve pain was probably the worst but lasted so briefly, thank God. I broke/dislocated my big toe when I tripped on a blanket once (still crooked), and another time I pulled a groin muscle and had to lie down before I could pass out, and I often get those searing leg and foot cramps, but still, nothing particularly awful, those were all pretty fleeting. I had a few dry sockets but they didn't hurt. :|

It was pretty bad when I was hospitalized for a serious kidney infection last year...they had to put me on a potassium IV, and oh God it felt like my arm was being crushed. :cry I was already feeling awful but that didn't help any and I pleaded for the nurse to turn the IV off but she refused. Turned it down though so at least the pain was tolerable. Then I had to start taking these huge honking potassium pills. >_>

That wasn't the worst of it to me though, the horrible nausea was the worst, I thought they would need to put a feeding tube down my throat, I was unable to eat for almost a week. Literally everything made me feel sick. I never wanted to eat again. uke

...But anyway. REAL pain, I think I've eluded so far. I even had my bladder cut out of me but it didn't hurt. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

I've been pretty lucky on this side of my life.
I guess the worst pain I felt was after removing a wisdom tooth: the root was long and curved, well stuck in in the mandible and close to trigeminal nerve. The operation went well, but afterwards it was the deepest pain I've ever felt (mostly because I forgot to buy painkillers, lol).
My circumcision was also very tense. The local anesthetic wore off sooner than expected (probably because of my anxiety), while the surgeon started stitching, and I could feel well every step of the suture. By the end I was in a pool of sweat. Maybe the most unpleasant situation ever, but not really unbearable.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Dislocated my shoulder about a month ago so that. Slipped at work. Sat at the ER for like 2 and a half hours trying to find the least painful position to hold myself in. Worst pain I've had to feel, since I'm fairly cautious around things like that. Popping it back in was a slight jolt but man, that was the biggest relief I ever felt.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I guess I've had it good overall, but feeling like someone sliced deep into your calf is no fun. Happens very rarely on waking up. I've also been sunburnt to ****, sprained an ankle and somehow, *somehow*, dropped a padlock on my stubbed toe as a child. It's like a sitcom every time I try something new, I simply cannot avoid screwing up one way or another.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kalakotkas said:


> I've been pretty lucky on this side of my life.
> I guess the worst pain I felt was after removing a wisdom tooth: the root was long and curved, well stuck in in the mandible and close to trigeminal nerve. The operation went well, but afterwards it was the deepest pain I've ever felt (mostly because I forgot to buy painkillers, lol).
> My circumcision was also very tense. The local anesthetic wore off sooner than expected (probably because of my anxiety), while the surgeon started stitching, and I could feel well every step of the suture. By the end I was in a pool of sweat. Maybe the most unpleasant situation ever, but not really unbearable.


Weird. I had zero pain from the wisdom teeth removal. All were simple extractions though. They only did one tooth at a time. So I had to go in weekly for a month.


----------



## Synaps3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Probably IBS. It is not chronic, but it happens very often. It makes me feel like my gut is rotting. I've come to the conclusion that it is mostly psychological.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

komorikun said:


> Weird. I had zero pain from the wisdom teeth removal. All were simple extractions though. They only did one tooth at a time. So I had to go in weekly for a month.


It was nothing unbearable, but enough to keep me awake and feverish the first night and away from food for a day.
I think it depends a lot on how hard is the extraction, maybe your teeth weren't rooted so tightly.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Tbh idk. I have been through lots of painful experiences in my life. Off the top of my memory I would probably say my most uncomfortable memory of pain was having a stent taken out of my d1ck. I had to have surgery for a huge kidney stone (that was painful btw) and then the doc had to take out the stent a week later that they put in. I was awake on the table and it was ****ing horrible to say the least. I don't like it when people put metal objects in my d1ck lol. Was peeing out blood for quite some time. Not to mention the spasms... oh god... kidney stones suck fellas.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

naes said:


> Tbh idk. I have been through lots of painful experiences in my life. I find it crazy how some people are my age and have never gotten seriously injured even once in their life.


You know, it's easier if you don't live much outside or don't practice sports. Maybe anxious people tend also to be more careful?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Kalakotkas said:


> You know, it's easier if you don't live much outside or don't practice sports. Maybe anxious people tend also to be more careful?


I edited my post, but ur theory is void considering i have SA. I don't go out or play sports anymore since i have a genetic disorder that causes me chronic pain, but that is rare and beside the point.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Kalakotkas said:


> It was nothing unbearable, but enough to keep me awake and feverish the first night and away from food for a day.
> I think it depends a lot on how hard is the extraction, maybe your teeth weren't rooted so tightly.


Ur bringing back memories for me now of when i had my wisdom teeth removed causing me to get dry sockets which then developed into a nasty infection. Yep, that was pretty ****ing painful too now that that I think back to it... lol. Nothing like literal pus coming out of ur gums to make u feel more alive.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Leg cramps while sleeping. Basically the calf muscle contracts and you wake up in excruciating pain for a 2-5 minutes until the muscle finally relaxes. It doesn't last that long but it is the worst pain I've ever experienced. Has happened maybe a dozen or so times in my lifetime.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cramp#Nocturnal_leg_cramps
> 
> ...


I used to get nightly leg cramps, and then I started taking daily magnesium supplements. It did miracles - haven't had a cramp since.

As for the severe intestinal camping incident, couldn't you call 911? Does emergency care over there not apply to people who don't have health insurance?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

busted elbow, after the first operation to fix when the morphine wore off at 2AM at home - dihydrocodeine one of after the other did nothing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

veron said:


> I used to get nightly leg cramps, and then I started taking daily magnesium supplements. It did miracles - haven't had a cramp since.
> 
> As for the severe intestinal camping incident, couldn't you call 911? Does emergency care over there not apply to people who don't have health insurance?


I never got the leg cramps that frequently. Maybe once every few months. I do take multivitamins.

Sure, I could have called 911 but then I'd get a $2,000 bill in the mail a week later. Then if you don't pay, it goes to collections and you get a horrific credit score. For some people that doesn't matter since they don't work and will never work. Can't get blood out of a rock. And they probably already have a horrible credit score.


----------



## Synaps3 (Jul 12, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Leg cramps while sleeping. Basically the calf muscle contracts and you wake up in excruciating pain for a 2-5 minutes until the muscle finally relaxes. It doesn't last that long but it is the worst pain I've ever experienced. Has happened maybe a dozen or so times in my lifetime.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cramp#Nocturnal_leg_cramps
> 
> ...


This has happened to me too actually, and it might have been the worst but it hasn't happened recently so I didn't think about it. I got it once I started running long distances often. It took about a week to go away once I stopped running. It was probably the worst because I would only sleep for about half an hour at a time and then it would wake me up and happen. It's different than a cramp; it felt more like an electric shock feeling to me.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Probably my back fracture, but migraines are a close second. Funny that when I broke my arm and when I broke my leg, I don't remember feeling any pain at all, even before the morphine.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Dislocated patella from falling out of a truck.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Somewhere between kidney stones & recovering from my appendectomy. Those were the 2 most painful things I felt in my life, my mother said it feels like labor pains, but I've never had children so I just take her word for it.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Chronic pain. Plus a severe menstrual cramp I had once I was nauseous, sweating and went into a feverish state. Never felt so much pain. Plus jamming my finger in a door which slammed on it..that is true pain. Plus stepping on plugs ..prongs up. Also a spinal tap!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Vip3r said:


> Dislocated patella from falling out of a truck.


Only in florida... jk lol (native floridian here)


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Somewhere between kidney stones & recovering from my appendectomy. Those were the 2 most painful things I felt in my life, my mother said it feels like labor pains, but I've never had children so I just take her word for it.


Yeah, kidney stones are pretty horrible. I was vomiting from the pain before my mom drove me to the hospital lol. Ended up having to get surgery (mentioned it in an earlier post on here).


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

naes said:


> Only in florida... jk lol (native floridian here)


Only in Floriduh. :grin2:


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

About a year and a half ago I had a nasty ear infection. Before I knew it my other ear had the same issue and spent days crying on my bed waiting to be able to have another does of painkillers. Lots of pus came out and became partially deaf for a few days. They honestly felt like they were about to burst.

It was bad enough with just the one ear, but both at the same time was pure hell!


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

cramps. i literally roll around on my bed crying, they are soooooooooooooooo painful, i feel like im dying


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Somewhere between kidney stones & recovering from my appendectomy. Those were the 2 most painful things I felt in my life, my mother said it feels like labor pains, but I've never had children so I just take her word for it.


This is a big fear of mine. I didn't realize women got kidney stones too. Luckily I usually take potassium citrate as an electrolyte, which is also used to prevent kidney stones. So maybe I won't get any.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

SolutionX said:


> This is a big fear of mine. I didn't realize women got kidney stones too. Luckily I usually take potassium citrate as an electrolyte, which is also used to prevent kidney stones. So maybe I won't get any.


I hope for your sake you never get them either, you deal with enough pain in your life :squeeze


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Earlier this year I strained a muscle, or several, in my back after - guess what - a stressful night's sleep. The pain was fairly agonizing. It had me immobilized, barely able to breathe, and in tears during any of the violent cramps in my back. I'd describe them as feeling as if a burly man were pulling a chain wrapped tightly around my back muscles with all his might. The spasms were grotesque and kept happening intermittently over a few hours. My back didn't heal fully for a week.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Appendicitis that led to peritonitis. It didn't have to come to that point but I was too embarrassed to ask for help and I didn't want to bother anyone until I was no longer able to stand up.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

When I fell from bed and went to school like that. It was very painful, I had problems while walking. I was in school whole day and then went to see a doctor. It turned out I broke my foot.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Getting my balls crushed by a arbor press. 

Just kidding.

I've been living on easy street, pain-wise...knock on wood. Worst I can remember was a couple years ago, actually the only time I ever had to take real sick time from work. I had a bad rash all around my entire midsection and it caused my intestines to get all sorts of whacked up (THAT itself didn't cause any pain). But, I took some Dulcolax for a few days, because the pressure kind of felt like I was 'backed up'. I did not realize that a side effect of that stuff was that you'd be laying in agony in the fetal position on the floor in cold sweats all night long. After a couple days, I went to the ER actually and got a MRI and they couldn't find anything wrong, so that's when I went online to research the side effects of the meds and realized my error. Missed 3 days of work with that 'crap' (heh). When the rash started clearing up, the intestinal pressure went away.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I had a kidney stone that went from mildly painful to extremely painful. 


Although not as painful the scariest thing I went through was a vomiting episode followed by pressure in my chest which made it difficult to breath. (Not sure if I had a panic attack or was just so weak from the three months of illness that proceeded the event).


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

external hemorrhoids, it was waves of unbearable pain that had me punching the mattress, cursing and writhing in agony. I now keep a supply of codeine based painkillers.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

i suck at life said:


> cramps. i literally roll around on my bed crying, they are soooooooooooooooo painful, i feel like im dying


I used to get really bad cramps at night as a kid but i think it just went away? Anyways, have you tried increasing your potassium levels? It could possibly help.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

jolene23 said:


> When I fell from bed and went to school like that. It was very painful, I had problems while walking. I was in school whole day and then went to see a doctor. It turned out I broke my foot.


How did you fall off your bed you clutz?! All you have to do is lay still, it's not that hard! xD


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> busted elbow, after the first operation to fix when the morphine wore off at 2AM at home - dihydrocodeine one of after the other did nothing.


Well, that's what happens when you use your elbow instead of a bat to break through the window of the liquor store you are robbing in the middle of the night.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Tied are Intestinal pain from Crohn's when I have flared up. It's like hot knifes stabbing you in the guts, and tooth pain.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

naes said:


> I used to get really bad cramps at night as a kid but i think it just went away? Anyways, have you tried increasing your potassium levels? It could possibly help.


for lady cramps. but yea i usually have plenty of potassium. glad your cramps went away


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Period cramps

One time of the month in particular I'll never forget, where I was literally switching back and forth between sitting on the toilet and kneeling over it. No fetal position could stop the horrid feeling of experiencing a simulated disembowelment. Luckily it went away relatively fast after taking painkillers about it. (Even moreso, considering my cramps had started building up a real immunity towards them)

There was another time recently they got pretty bad again where I ended up puking on myself. Nothing compared to the first case, though.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

naes said:


> How did you fall off your bed you clutz?! All you have to do is lay still, it's not that hard! xD


:frown2: Alarm went off and my phone was on the other side of the room. I wanted to turn it off.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

naes said:


> Well, that's what happens when you use your elbow instead of a bat to break through the window of the liquor store you are robbing in the middle of the night.


:grin2:

You know me by now naes, I`m not the sharpest tool in the shed !!

Anyway, it was a pharmacy I was breaking into, to get some morphine and dihydrocodeine, so in a roundabout way it was a successful job.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Assuming it's about physical pain, and not mental, it would be my 2nd degree chemical burn on my hand. First hour I didn't even notice anything, but shortly after it went really hot and began to hurt extremely much. Lasted for about 4 weeks until I was fully healed, though I didn't got a scar from it.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

i suck at life said:


> for lady cramps. but yea i usually have plenty of potassium. glad your cramps went away


Ohhh... you meant those type of cramps... Nevermindddddd! xD


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

```

```



EarthDominator said:


> Assuming it's about physical pain, and not mental, it would be my 2nd degree chemical burn on my hand. First hour I didn't even notice anything, but shortly after it went really hot and began to hurt extremely much. Lasted for about 4 weeks until I was fully healed, though I didn't got a scar from it.


How did that happen?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

jolene23 said:


> :frown2: Alarm went off and my phone was on the other side of the room. I wanted to turn it off.


Serves u right, u need to keep that phone close to you! Jk lol


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> :grin2:
> 
> You know me by now naes, I`m not the sharpest tool in the shed !!
> 
> Anyway, it was a pharmacy I was breaking into, to get some morphine and dihydrocodeine, so in a roundabout way it was a successful job.


Ah of course! If i was there i would have brought the bat. Next time u shuld think to call me ahead.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

naes said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> How did that happen?


I don't even know the answer to that question myself, I'm so far only be able to make assumptions. It was during welding, so in the first instance I thought it was a heat-burn, but the doctor told me it was a chemical burn. Only thing that I can think of was something in the gloves I was wearing that would've being acid or anything alike.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Rains said:


> Chronic pain.


Honourable mentions:
Elbow subluxation
Period pain that I later discovered was akin to labour contractions
Calf spasms
Food poisoning that caused extreme GI pain / burning
Migraines
Grief


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Constant severe migraine for a week straight that my triptans were unable to cease. Almost took myself to emerg for a medical cocktail to knock me out but it slowed down after I got some rest on the final day of it. Thankfully it's under control now. It was being caused as a side effect of a prescription that I now have taken myself off of.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had a couple of tooth infections that resulted in abscesses and root canals. The pain was awful. If you've ever had tooth pain you know what I mean. 

I also had a gallbladder attack that landed me in the ER. It lasted about 18 hours and was awful. Women who have had gallbladder pain say it is worse than childbirth. I don't know about that, but it was miserable.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Period pain.


----------



## tiredazamf (May 17, 2018)

Having a human come out of my bod


----------



## ashcole (May 8, 2018)

The worst pain I've ever been in, is something I can try to explain, but I still don't know exactly what was wrong. It was possibly the weirdest thing to happen in my life as well. So I have Grave's Disease/hyperthyroidism... so I would get really bad night sweats and just sweat a lot in general (gross I know, but it's not like I can help it at all.) I was on my period at the time too, which makes my symptoms feel a lot worse. So I remember waking up in the morning and sweating like freaking crazy... wasn't anything particularly new... I got used to this ****. I had to go to the bathroom really badly. As I got up to go to the bathroom, I felt a little faint.. also not unusual.. with my disease, I'd feel like fainting every single morning more than once. So I'm sitting on the pot, taking a dump, and I seriously feel like I'm gonna pass out. I have a headache. I feel nauseous. My entire abdomen is cramping. Suddenly, my hearing seems to go, and my eyesight gets spotty and dark. I then fainted while sitting on the damn toilet. I woke up realizing I basically dived headfirst onto the floor, but my head didn't even really hurt, because my abdomen is in excruciating, so much so that I can't get up or even call for help.. it was like I was speechless with so much pain. I just laid on the floor, sweating so profusely and in so much pain that I thought I might just die. The pain came in waves. This had happened once before 8 months earlier. When it happened the first time, I seriously thought I was dying. It had happened exactly the same way and only lasts about an hour, but it's an hour of hell. After an hour goes by, I suddenly get chills through my whole body and feel cold. Both times I was on my period, and both times was when my disease was pretty bad. It's been about 3 and a half years later since then, and it hasn't happened again. Doctor had no idea what it was and shrugged it off like I was exaggerating. It's like one of the biggest mysteries of my life still. I've thought maybe it was "Thyroid Storm" but I have no idea what that's like and it's extremely rare and deadly. Most painful experience ever.. so much so that I remember wanting to kill myself in the middle of it cuz it was just too much.. and I have a high pain tolerance.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

ashcole said:


> The worst pain I've ever been in, is something I can try to explain, but I still don't know exactly what was wrong. It was possibly the weirdest thing to happen in my life as well. So I have Grave's Disease/hyperthyroidism... so I would get really bad night sweats and just sweat a lot in general (gross I know, but it's not like I can help it at all.) I was on my period at the time too, which makes my symptoms feel a lot worse. So I remember waking up in the morning and sweating like freaking crazy... wasn't anything particularly new... I got used to this ****. I had to go to the bathroom really badly. As I got up to go to the bathroom, I felt a little faint.. also not unusual.. with my disease, I'd feel like fainting every single morning more than once. So I'm sitting on the pot, taking a dump, and I seriously feel like I'm gonna pass out. I have a headache. I feel nauseous. My entire abdomen is cramping. Suddenly, my hearing seems to go, and my eyesight gets spotty and dark. I then fainted while sitting on the damn toilet. I woke up realizing I basically dived headfirst onto the floor, but my head didn't even really hurt, because my abdomen is in excruciating, so much so that I can't get up or even call for help.. it was like I was speechless with so much pain. I just laid on the floor, sweating so profusely and in so much pain that I thought I might just die. The pain came in waves. This had happened once before 8 months earlier. When it happened the first time, I seriously thought I was dying. It had happened exactly the same way and only lasts about an hour, but it's an hour of hell. After an hour goes by, I suddenly get chills through my whole body and feel cold. Both times I was on my period, and both times was when my disease was pretty bad. It's been about 3 and a half years later since then, and it hasn't happened again. Doctor had no idea what it was and shrugged it off like I was exaggerating. It's like one of the biggest mysteries of my life still. I've thought maybe it was "Thyroid Storm" but I have no idea what that's like and it's extremely rare and deadly. Most painful experience ever.. so much so that I remember wanting to kill myself in the middle of it cuz it was just too much.. and I have a high pain tolerance.


So, your period is the worst pain you've had to endure? I envy you.


----------



## ashcole (May 8, 2018)

SolutionX said:


> So, your period is the worst pain you've had to endure? I envy you.


No... It wasn't my period.. as I said.. it only happened twice. Yeah I tend to have ****ty periods, but that wasn't the cause of that. And to envy someone because of some sort of pain sounds utterly ridiculous. Especially considering that you have no idea what it actually felt like... everyone experiences things differently.:bash


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

ashcole said:


> No... It wasn't my period.. as I said.. it only happened twice. Yeah I tend to have ****ty periods, but that wasn't the cause of that. And to envy someone because of some sort of pain sounds utterly ridiculous. Especially considering that you have no idea what it actually felt like... everyone experiences things differently.:bash


I didn't mean to make this a contest, I just thought you might be grateful you haven't had anything worse, like the kind where you puke or pass out from it. Like a five day migraine where you can't even take Tylenol because you'll puke it up. Or a broken bone.

And why do you think your stomach cramps are not part of your period when you even admitted it happens the same time as your period? I don't want to be rude, but that is the most obvious diagnosis I have ever heard. Your period isn't going to be exactly the same every time.


----------



## ashcole (May 8, 2018)

SolutionX said:


> I didn't mean to make this a contest, I just thought you might be grateful you haven't had anything worse, like the kind where you puke or pass out from it. Like a five day migraine where you can't even take Tylenol because you'll puke it up. Or a broken bone.
> 
> And why do you think your stomach cramps are not part of your period when you even admitted it happens the same time as your period? I don't want to be rude, but that is the most obvious diagnosis I have ever heard. Your period isn't going to be exactly the same every time.


lol I did pass out from it! The pain was way too sudden and intense to be from a period. And as I said, it only lasted about an hour... cramps for me go on for days, and it's a less intense pain... more of a constant painful annoyance. Plus, I had more symptoms than just the crampy abdomen. Hence why I also said that it perhaps could be "thyroid storm" but that's hard to know since it's so rare. Most periods are the same by the way... I don't know if you're a female and have really wack periods, but I can predict almost exactly how my period is gonna be each time, hence why I can take ibuprofen before the worsts parts to avoid them. My period makes me feel like ****, but not like I'm dying. Those two times in my life were excruciating and I did think that I was dying.. I wouldn't be so dramatic with my period. I'm just happy it hasn't happened again, but still incredibly curious to what the hell it actually was.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Ckc said:


> I had something similar.


Was this from steroids?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Cletis said:


> I've had a couple of tooth infections that resulted in abscesses and root canals. The pain was awful. If you've ever had tooth pain you know what I mean.
> 
> I also had a gallbladder attack that landed me in the ER. It lasted about 18 hours and was awful. Women who have had gallbladder pain say it is worse than childbirth. I don't know about that, but it was miserable.


Did you get your gallbladder removed? My surgeon said the attacks are the closest a man will ever feel to giving childbirth. I had 3 attacks from mine, and yeah it's the worst pain I've ever felt. First time surprisingly I did some jumping jacks, squats, and push ups and the pain went away, second time I woke up nauseated and in pain, and I threw up, and the pain went away, the third time was really bad, I woke up and went to the bathroom to throw up and was still in pain, I threw up again and still hurt. I went to the ER, and the doctor gave me pain medication through IV, and it even didn't work. It took me passing out from the pain to get some sleep. I had that bad boy removed a few weeks later.

I ask about getting it removed because if you eat foods high in fat, it's going to come back again.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Lol i dont know, getting punched? Does that even count? Or it would be when i got my finger crushed in an exercising equipment thingy once, not the most serious injury but still painful. I could see the capillaries in my finger and stuff, i'd say maybe if there was twice as much weight then my finger would have burst with blood lol. Oh and ripping off a fingernail by accident hurts. I sometimes grow my nails long cause i cant be bothered cutting them and then they get caught in a doorway or something lol, ouch!


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Physical: Near breaking of my arm

Emotional: Father telling me I'm worthless


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

A couple years ago I had a case of acute pancreatitis. It started with a dull pain in the middle of my stomach and kept getting worse until it turned into a sharp, searing pain. I was throwing up green bile and had to go the ER. Kinda thought I was dying haha. I had to stay in the hospital for four days and I couldn't eat anything until the final day. They just pumped me full of pain meds the whole time while I laid there in agony. Worst pain I've ever felt by far.


----------



## grooveheroine (May 29, 2018)

Loss of too much blood from my period that sent me to the ER at 18. 
All 4 impacted wisdom teeth pain
Umblicial hernia pain
Hernia repair surgery pain


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Brain zaps from antidepressant withdrawal. Dealing with that **** for 3+ months will break any strong 
or woman man.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Loosing someone close to me to suicide.


----------



## akshayv (Jan 25, 2018)

I suffer from chronic foot pain, due to Plantar Fasciitis. At times, it keeps me from being as active as I would like. My family was planning a hiking trip up Mt. LeConte in memory of my father & I was determined to to go. The Orthofeet shoes worked great! I would recommend them to anyone with foot pain. We love them. The way they are constructed really eliminates heel pain. So happy to have found them.


----------



## Kristin Schulz (Jun 17, 2018)

Child birth was bad but I've had two tooth abscesses in my life and was crying like a baby . I also recently had my tonsils out at age 34 and that was at the top of the list also. Another time that was bad is when I got bit by a brown recluse spider....was in the hospital for 2 weeks with my whole leg infected . I sprained my ankle and tore the ligament 4 years ago. There are many more but these are the worst i have been through.


----------



## spotlessmind90 (Dec 29, 2016)

When I was 5 I put my hand on a hot stove burner that had just switched colours as to not appear like it was still hot, damn stove tricked me.

Yeah, that's probably the worse.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Psychological pain aka heartbreak. Burns I take like a champ (I've been welding since 2004) and when I crushed my right middle finger I didn't feel it until the nerve endings reconnected; it was like *ZAP!* Wow that's a sensation I've never experienced before!


----------



## Notgoingout (Mar 19, 2015)

hhmm broken ribs, my brace snapped when I was 13ish and the metal pierced my gum and went through the other side. What's worse my mum didn't take me to the orthodontist till the next day! So I had to try sleeping with that. Smashed my knee and did my medial ligament, that hurt and even now playing football, if I kick the ball with my instep and catch it wrong i'll feel it sort of twang! Pierced the membrane or whatever it's called on my eye... woke up with my eyeball glued to my eyelid! So that was agony for a week, just sheer splitting pain through my eye and head. But getting an ear infection oddly hurt more than all the rest. Just constant pain in my ear, non stop. Searing pain that would just kill me.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Damn, looking at all the responses in this thread! Ouch! Dunno how people go through this stuff lol


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I've broken bones and had dental surgery, but by far, the worst pain I've had to endure has been emotional pain. Like my dogs dying, breakups, or having to sit through a classical music concert.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

Viral pleurisy


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Physical pain? I've been lucky. The 'worst' pain was when I was getting dental surgery when I was 13 and my doctor either hit one of my nerves or I wasn't 100% numb? when he pulled a tooth or made an incision to reposition an impacted tooth...it hurt like a bitc* though like eyes rolling into the back of my head, arching off the seat type of pain that I've never experienced, but it was only for a split second.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Back pain after taking a flight


----------

